# 2005 Gti To Sell or Not to Sell?



## Cornbreadv2 (Jul 25, 2011)

My coolant bottle looks brown and the liquid inside is VERY thick. Images below.



















Now that you see what I am dealing with, here is the cars recent history. 

Took car into shop to make sure it was ready for a long road trip.

Took into local shop and told that the coolant had oil in it.
Oil Cooler was inspected and was determined to not be the culprit
Had head gasket replaced
System Power Flushed ONCE (Was told to flush again ASAP)


Drove from Atlanta to Detroit Successfully

Performed DIY flush

Drove 5 minutes to Walmart next day and parked to find that the pressure relief valve has popped and this brown murky fluid leaking out.

Other things I Noticed: Heater core not filling with coolant, coolant pump making awkward sound (as if it cant pull the thick fluid through)

Basically, should I sell this thing and get something else? I have to get back to Atlanta in a few months when my internship ends.


----------

